# BJ Penn Sig



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

The Request:

I want a BJ Penn Sig and matching avatar


Pics:

anything I guess


Title: anything


Sub-Text: anything


More Sub-Text: anything

Colors: anything


Size: anything


Avatar?: Yes

All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.

Thanks a lot guys been meaning to do it a few days ago but had time to request now whatever you come up with will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I was actually waiting for the first BJ sig request.

Just didnt think it would be this fast. Anywhoo good win for BJ enjoy your new sig


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I was actually waiting for the first BJ sig request.
> 
> Just didnt think it would be this fast. Anywhoo good win for BJ enjoy your new sig


Yeah I said it in the chatbox tonight that I was meaning to ask for a request thanks a million man.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I have this one lying around, if you want to use it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Its very good I am going to wait and see what others have like a day or two and pick.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice choice ! See if I can get something together in the next couple days!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok cool guys take your time I will wait a few days or so.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If you like it I can do a matching avatar,


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Very sexy Toxic.

















​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*Avy:*










*Sig:*


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Good stuff from all you guys...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Something i had in my archives..


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow thats a lot of submissions thanks a lot guys I guess I have to pick one no hard feelings repping you all.


----------



## payableondeath (Jun 13, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If you like it I can do a matching avatar,


I LIKE THAT! Can you put my name on it? And get me an avatar for it? I will rep you for life! lol oh and if you do add my name, its P.O.D.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Done


















And I even put them in for you..


----------



## payableondeath (Jun 13, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your awesome


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I do what I can man,


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

The gif avatars are sweet. Toxic yours is awsome. I found myself sitting here just watching it loop lol. That has to be my favorite KO of all time:thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------

